# How to get Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 working stable?

## GenHeDi

Hello,

I run Gentoo on a Hp Probook 640 G1 equipped with a Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 wireless device. Most of the time it is possible to get good traffic through the wireless interface.

But once and a while it losses connection without a specific reason. Sometimes it is even not possible to establish a proper connection at all. I searched on google a lot without finding a solution. But I learned also that the Broadcom BCM43xxx are causing a lot of linux users a headache.

My kernel (4.1.12 version) is using the b43 module.

Who wants to take the challenge with me, to find a solution in order to make the Broadcom BCM43228 working stable within Gentoo Linux.

----------

## khayyam

GenHeDi ...

Not enough information to point at a probable cause ... but from the fact that its intermittent I'd probably attribute the issue to the fact that wireless is radio (with all that implies).

Anyhow, please provide details of your setup ... and the output of the following (where 'wlan0' is whatever your interface happens to be named):

```
# iw dev wlan0 station dump

# iw dev wlan0 get power_save

# iw reg get

# awk '/(WEXT|(MAC|CFG|NL)80211)/' /usr/src/linux/.config

# modinfo b43
```

It might also be worth enabling debugging in wpa_supplicant, and log it.

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"
```

Also, if the issue occurs, besides a 'station dump', the output of 'iw event -f' would be useful (you'll have to leave it running for a while, and/or redirect the output to a file).

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

Hello khayyam,

Thanks for taking the challange.

```

iw dev wlp2s0b1 station dump

Station 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (on wlp2s0b1)

        inactive time:  25050 ms

        rx bytes:       4157405

        rx packets:     15013

        tx bytes:       287712

        tx packets:     2142

        tx retries:     5004

        tx failed:      37

        signal:         -65 dBm

        signal avg:     -63 dBm

        tx bitrate:     54.0 MBit/s

        rx bitrate:     11.0 MBit/s

        expected throughput:    1.70Mbps

        authorized:     yes

        authenticated:  yes

        preamble:       long

        WMM/WME:        yes

        MFP:            no

        TDLS peer:      no

```

```

iw dev wlp2s0b1 get power_save

Power save: off

```

```

iw reg get

country 00: DFS-UNSET

        (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (N/A, 20), (N/A)

        (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (N/A, 20), (N/A), PASSIVE-SCAN

        (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (N/A, 20), (N/A), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5170 - 5250 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A), PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5250 - 5330 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5490 - 5730 @ 160), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5735 - 5835 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A), PASSIVE-SCAN

        (57240 - 63720 @ 2160), (N/A, 0), (N/A)

```

```

awk '/(WEXT|(MAC|CFG|NL)80211)/' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

```

```

modinfo b43

filename:       /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo20151220_2030/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko

firmware:       b43/ucode9.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode5.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode16_mimo.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode15.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode14.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode13.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode11.fw

license:        GPL

author:         Rafał Miłecki

author:         Gábor Stefanik

author:         Michael Buesch

author:         Stefano Brivio

author:         Martin Langer

description:    Broadcom B43 wireless driver

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev10*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0F*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0D*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0C*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0B*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0A*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev09*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev07*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev06*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev05*

alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev2Acl*

alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev28cl*

alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev1Ecl*

alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev1Dcl*

alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev1Ccl*

alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev18cl*

alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev17cl*

alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev11cl*

alias:          pcmcia:m02D0c0476f*fn*pfn*pa*pb*pc*pd*

alias:          pcmcia:m02D0c0448f*fn*pfn*pa*pb*pc*pd*

depends:        ssb,bcma,pcmcia,mac80211,led-class,cfg80211

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.1.12-gentoo20151220_2030 SMP mod_unload modversions 

parm:           bad_frames_preempt:enable(1) / disable(0) Bad Frames Preemption (int)

parm:           fwpostfix:Postfix for the .fw files to load. (string)

parm:           hwpctl:Enable hardware-side power control (default off) (int)

parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (int)

parm:           hwtkip:Enable hardware tkip. (int)

parm:           qos:Enable QOS support (default on) (int)

parm:           btcoex:Enable Bluetooth coexistence (default on) (int)

parm:           verbose:Log message verbosity: 0=error, 1=warn, 2=info(default), 3=debug (int)

parm:           pio:Use PIO accesses by default: 0=DMA, 1=PIO (int)

parm:           allhwsupport:Enable support for all hardware (even it if overlaps with the brcmsmac driver) (int)

```

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d4)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #7 (rev d4)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #8 (rev d4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM87 Express LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5227 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

```

The other stuff I will provide when useful

----------

## GenHeDi

By the way, following questions:

My /etc/conf.d/net

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_enp0s25="dhcp"

config_wlp2s0b1="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

```

And from the wpa_supplicant wiki:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enable Logging
> 
> By default, wpa_supplicant performs very little debugging without the debug flag enabled.
> ...

 

```

emerge -pv wpa_supplicant

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.4-r3::gentoo  USE="dbus hs2-0 qt4 readline ssl -ap -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -p2p (-ps3) (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types -wimax -wps" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

- Is it necessary to replace the _wlan0 part with my _wlp2s0b1? 

- Is it necessary to extend the modules line to modules_wlp2s0b1?

- Do I need to emerge the wpa_supplicant with "debug" use-flag?

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> - Is it necessary to replace the _wlan0 part with my _wlp2s0b1?

 

GenHeDi ... yes.

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> - Is it necessary to extend the modules line to modules_wlp2s0b1?

 

Yes, without it this would be also be set for enp0s25. So, to be more explicit:

```
modules_wlp2s0b1="wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

modules_enp0s25="dhcpcd"
```

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> - Do I need to emerge the wpa_supplicant with "debug" use-flag?

 

No, in fact there is no 'debug' useflag on wpa_supplicant any longer, I had requested (via a bug report) that DEBUG_FILE be set by default, it doesn't add much in terms of code but it means that users with issues don't have to enable the useflag and re-build simply to use '-dd -f'.

The output above seems ok ... but generally the advice with b42 is to disable hwcrypt (at least it was ... not sure what the current status is ITR).

```
# echo "options b42 nohwcrypt" > /etc/modprobe.d/b42.conf
```

If you post with output as and when the issue occurs then I might get a better idea of what's happening.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

Is it possible that you mean b43 instead of b42?

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> Is it possible that you mean b43 instead of b42?

 

GenHeDi ... yes, I did ... I've always said those two keys are too close together ;)

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

```
echo "options b43 nohwcrypt" > /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf
```

Results in a non working wireless adapter (after a restart of my computer).

After a look in dmesg I found following line:

```

[   15.932047] b43: `' invalid for parameter `nohwcrypt'

```

Is it possible that you mean:

```
echo "options b43 nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf
```

Regards

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> Is it possible that you mean:
> 
> ```
> echo "options b43 nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf
> ```
> ...

 

GenHiDi ... yes ... the above 'modinfo b43' states the parameter is an integer '(int)'

```
parm:  nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (int)
```

In my case, ath5k, its boolean '(bool)'.

```
parm:  nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (bool)
```

I do wish if different drivers used the same parameter they would be consistent in how it was enabled.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

Oke, I have put everything in place according to your description. First result of the wpa log file is shown below (last bunch of lines).

The connection is not dropping connection yet, but is not fast at this moment. The forum site was build slow (the emoticons were first only text hyper links and than one by one becoming pictures)

```
    

wlp2s0b1: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 64:70:02:df:4a:76 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2856-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: Cancelling authentication timeout

wlp2s0b1: State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

wlp2s0b1: Radio work 'sme-connect'@0x6e8920 done in 0.851203 seconds

wlp2s0b1: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 64:70:02:df:4a:76 completed [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2856-1\x00

nl80211: Set wlp2s0b1 operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

nl80211: Set supplicant port authorized for 64:70:02:df:4a:76

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed - result=SUCCESS

nl80211: Set rekey offload

nl80211: Driver does not support rekey offload

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp2s0b1 operstate=6 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp2s0b1 operstate=6 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 94:a7:b7:4a:43:75 SSID 'H369A4A4375' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2856-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID 70:9f:2d:89:67:45 SSID 'H368N896745' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2856-1\x00

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 70:9f:2d:9c:44:aa SSID 'H369A9C44AA' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2856-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 72:9f:2d:9c:44:ab SSID 'KPN Fon' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2856-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID fa:8f:ca:90:a1:66 SSID '' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2856-1\x00

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

```

----------

## khayyam

GenHeDi ...

ok, I need to see the output of 'iw dev wlp2s0b1 station dump' and 'iw event -f' during this same period (the latter may take some time to generate output). Also, is there anything in dmesg ... specifically related to b43, or (MAC|CFG|NL)80211.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khayyam

Oke, last lines containing:

```

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp2s0b1

```

```

iw dev wlp2s0b1 station dump

Station 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (on wlp2s0b1)

        inactive time:  6600 ms

        rx bytes:       35973087

        rx packets:     38529

        tx bytes:       2606487

        tx packets:     21959

        tx retries:     53752

        tx failed:      8094

        signal:         -33 dBm

        signal avg:     -41 dBm

        tx bitrate:     18.0 MBit/s

        rx bitrate:     5.5 MBit/s

        expected throughput:    0.383Mbps

        authorized:     yes

        authenticated:  yes

        preamble:       long

        WMM/WME:        yes

        MFP:            no

        TDLS peer:      no

```

```

time iw event -f

wlp2s0b1: del station 64:70:02:df:4a:76

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): deauth 64:70:02:df:4a:76 -> 30:10:b3:0e:6b:20 reason 2: Previous authentication no longer valid [frame: c0 08 40 01 30 10 b3 0e 6b 20 64 70 02 df 4a 76 64 70 02 df 4a 76 90 12 02 00]

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): disconnected (by AP) reason: 2: Previous authentication no longer valid

phy #0: regulatory domain change: set to world roaming by the wireless core upon initialization request

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): scan started

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): scan finished: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 5180 5200 5220 5240 5745 5765 5785 5805 5825, "Network-647002df4a76" ""

wlp2s0b1: new station 64:70:02:df:4a:76

wlp2s0b1: del station 64:70:02:df:4a:76

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): auth: timed out

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): scan started

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): scan finished: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 5180 5200 5220 5240 5745 5765 5785 5805 5825, "Network-647002df4a76" ""

wlp2s0b1: new station 64:70:02:df:4a:76

wlp2s0b1: del station 64:70:02:df:4a:76

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): auth: timed out

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): scan started

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): scan finished: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 5180 5200 5220 5240 5745 5765 5785 5805 5825, "Network-647002df4a76" ""

wlp2s0b1: new station 64:70:02:df:4a:76

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): auth 64:70:02:df:4a:76 -> 30:10:b3:0e:6b:20 status: 0: Successful [frame: b0 00 40 01 30 10 b3 0e 6b 20 64 70 02 df 4a 76 64 70 02 df 4a 76 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00]

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): assoc 64:70:02:df:4a:76 -> 30:10:b3:0e:6b:20 status: 0: Successful [frame: 10 00 40 01 30 10 b3 0e 6b 20 64 70 02 df 4a 76 64 70 02 df 4a 76 10 00 31 04 00 00 04 c0 01 08 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 86 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 dd 09 00 03 7f 01 01 00 00 ff 7f dd 0a 00 03 7f 04 01 00 06 00 40 00]

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): connected to 64:70:02:df:4a:76

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

^C                                                                                                                                                                                              

                                                                                                                                                                                                

real    6m36.800s                                                                                                                                                                               

user    0m0.000s                                                                                                                                                                                

sys     0m0.000s

```

```

dmesg | grep b43

[   13.854218] b43-phy0: Broadcom 43228 WLAN found (core revision 30)

[   13.854641] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 9, Type 4 (N), Revision 16

[   13.854650] b43-phy0: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, ID 0x2057, Revision 9, Version 1

[   14.365340] b43 bcma0:1 wlp2s0b1: renamed from wlan0

[   19.642002] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 784.2 (2012-08-15 21:35:19)

```

```

dmesg | grep 80211

[   13.525312] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   13.900483] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[   14.702651] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   14.702652] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   14.702653] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   14.702655] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   14.702657] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   14.702658] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   14.702659] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   14.702661] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   14.702662] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   14.702663] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   14.702664] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[ 1823.123992] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 1823.125892] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[ 1823.125894] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[ 1823.125895] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[ 1823.125897] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 1823.125898] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 1823.125899] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 1823.125901] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 1823.125902] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[ 1823.125904] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[ 1823.125905] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 1823.125906] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

```

Luckely during this data collection session I lost connection. I played on youtube a long song and suddenly the music stopped. I hope this output give you some information.

I gained a new connection by ifconfig wlp2s0b1 down/up.

----------

## khayyam

GenHeDi ... here's what (little) I can tell you ... 

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event
> ```
> ...

 

CQM is "connection quality monitor", such an "unknown event" probably means a buggy driver, if it were protocol related it would probably know, and report, the cause.

The dump shows some level of failed TX (transmissions), which we can attribute either to the driver (bug), or radio interference. When you get transmission failures the bitrate drops, higher bitrates translate to tighter packed frames (and so more chance of collision/failure) so stepping down is normal/expected ... though, as you noticed, it effects throughput.

So, we know something is wrong, and given the 'unknown event' I'd suspect it's either hardware, or the driver (rather than general radio interference). 

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> I gained a new connection by ifconfig wlp2s0b1 down/up.

 

If you're runing wpa_supplicant from /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0b1 you shouldn't need to, wpa_cli should be running and will call /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_cli.sh when DISCONNECT is registered. Does it not automatically reconnect (if not this is another hint at a driver bug).

best ... khay

----------

## NForce

Have you tried cutting proprietary broadcom firmware with b43-fwcutter? That helped me on fedora once, not long time ago. I had exactly the same problem (connection dropped after a while)

----------

## GenHeDi

@khayyam

Yes, I'm running wpa_supplicant from /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0b1 and it is definitely not always reconnecting automatically. I checked /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_cli.sh and it is available.

The only way to reconnect in current situation is to execute ifconfig wlp2s0b1 down/up. Although sometimes the connection get suddenly slow and the browser is waiting on traffic from the visited site. I think that during those moments it is reconnecting automatically, but definitely not always.

@NForce

Nope, at this moment I'm using the standard b43 driver delivered with the Gentoo installation. Cutting proprietary firmware is new stuff for me, is it possible to explain some steps to follow?

Regards to all

----------

## yaclo

you may try another driver for broadcom wifi cards 

```
emerge broadcom-wl
```

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> Yes, I'm running wpa_supplicant from /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0b1 and it is definitely not always reconnecting automatically. I checked /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_cli.sh and it is available. The only way to reconnect in current situation is to execute ifconfig wlp2s0b1 down/up. Although sometimes the connection get suddenly slow and the browser is waiting on traffic from the visited site. I think that during those moments it is reconnecting automatically, but definitely not always.

 

GenHeDi ... if you get 'disconnected (by AP) reason:' then it should automatically attempt to reconnect, you'll see this in 'iw event -f' (as in the above) ... are you saying that this occurs but no connection is established? I'm not really sure I understand why you think its not doing this (even if irratically). Please try adding the following to the global definitions in wpa_supplicant.conf

```
eapol_version=2

fast_reauth=1
```

BTW, rather than 'ifconfig iface up/down' you can do 'wpa_cli reconnect'.

best ... khay

----------

## Logicien

According with the b43 page, b43 only support the BCM43228 device with the PCI-ID 14e4:4359 , unless the chip ID do not correspond to it's PCI-ID.

So, the output of the command

```
lspci -d 1404: -nn
```

will help to be sure if b43 support this Broadcom device.

----------

## Logicien

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> time iw event -f
> 
> wlp2s0b1: del station 64:70:02:df:4a:76
> 
> wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): deauth 64:70:02:df:4a:76 -> 30:10:b3:0e:6b:20 reason 2: Previous authentication no longer valid [frame: c0 08 40 01 30 10 b3 0e 6b 20 64 70 02 df 4a 76 64 70 02 df 4a 76 90 12 02 00]
> ...

 

The deauthentication reason is 2.  According with the page Linux WiFi: Deauthenticated Reason Codes, the client is authentificated but not authorised. The problem can come from the AP router configuration and/or the client permissions.

I have seen Wireless connects, then disconnect as Solved problem for reason 2 deauthentication by changing the AP configuration to only accept Wpa authentification encryption.

----------

## khayyam

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> According with the b43 page, b43 only support the BCM43228 device with the PCI-ID 14e4:4359

 

Logicien ... good point, at least its worth checking this is in fact a suitable driver. Also, as it provides 'wl' as an "alternative" I would probably suggest GenHeDi give that a try.

 *yaclo wrote:*   

> you may try another driver for broadcom wifi cards
> 
> ```
> emerge broadcom-wl
> ```
> ...

 

I don't see such a package, that is the package name used in Arch Linux but I think the gentoo package is net-wireless/broadcom-sta.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

Logicien: thanks for joining and supporting.

```

lspci | grep Broadcom

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n

```

```

lspci -n | grep 14e4

02:00.0 0280: 14e4:4359

```

----------

## GenHeDi

I had a look in my router (a TP-Link TL-WR1043ND) and I have following options:

WPA/WPA2 - personal (recommended) >> is selected  (also possible to select WPA/WPA2 - enterprice)

- version   > automatic (recommended)  >> is selected

                 > WPA-PSK

                 > WPA2-PSK

- encryption > automatic (recommended)

                    > TKIP

                    > AES  >>>> is selected

----------

## GenHeDi

@khayyam

 *Quote:*   

> if you get 'disconnected (by AP) reason:' then it should automatically attempt to reconnect, you'll see this in 'iw event -f' (as in the above) ... are you saying that this occurs but no connection is established? I'm not really sure I understand why you think its not doing this (even if irratically)

 

It is an assumption, not based on data. I was just looking at the screen of the browser and not looking into log-files. I apologize for the fact that I might have put you on the wrong track.

Fact is that my connection was frozen while collecting the data above.

----------

## yaclo

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *Logicien wrote:*   According with the b43 page, b43 only support the BCM43228 device with the PCI-ID 14e4:4359 
> 
> Logicien ... good point, at least its worth checking this is in fact a suitable driver. Also, as it provides 'wl' as an "alternative" I would probably suggest GenHeDi give that a try.
> 
>  *yaclo wrote:*   you may try another driver for broadcom wifi cards
> ...

 

you're right 

thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> The deauthentication reason is 2.  According with the page Linux WiFi: Deauthenticated Reason Codes, the client is authentificated but not authorised. The problem can come from the AP router configuration and/or the client permissions.

 

Logicien ... it can happen if there is a breakdown in transmission (lost beacon) between the AP and the STA.

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> I have seen Wireless connects, then disconnect as Solved problem for reason 2 deauthentication by changing the AP configuration to only accept Wpa authentification encryption.

 

I don't think this is the case, the above suggests the issue is not on the protocol level. These things are always very difficult to debug because radio is inherently prone to environmental pollution. So, it *could* in fact be anything (ie, the Faraday effect, location, weather, solar flares, heavy traffic in the same spectrum from adjacent AP's ... you name it), but I would suspect the hardware/driver based on the above (and assuming GenHeDi doesn't have similar issues with other clients/OSes/machines).

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

Only this machine had problems. All my other stuff is working fine. Windows 7, kubuntu and lubuntu (installed on other machines with wireless adapters). All non broadcom.

----------

## GenHeDi

I have added the lines advised by khayyam

```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

eapol_version=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="***** removed ******"

        psk="****** removed ******"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        priority=5

}

```

It is not helping significantly.

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> I have added the lines advised by khayyam [...] It is not helping significantly.

 

GenHeDi ... I didn't expect it would ... I don't think the issue is on the protocol level. I thought 'fast_reauth' might help with your report of no reconnection being triggered on 'DISCONNECTED'.

As suggested above, you might look to trying the broadcom-sta driver.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khayyam.........I was triggered by Logicien his remark about

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The deauthentication reason is 2. According with the page Linux WiFi: Deauthenticated Reason Codes, the client is authentificated but not authorised. The problem can come from the AP router configuration and/or the client permissions. 
> 
> 

 

I changed a setting in my router:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - encryption > automatic (recommended)
> 
> > TKIP
> ...

 

to

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - encryption > automatic (recommended) >>>> is selected
> 
> > TKIP
> ...

 

As far as it looks now, the connection is much more stable   :Shocked: 

```

time iw event -f

^C

real    21m15.875s

user    0m0.000s

sys     0m0.000s

```

and

```

tail /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0b1) alg=2 addr=0x49b2c1 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=32

nl80211: KEY_DATA - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

nl80211: KEY_SEQ - hexdump(len=6): 01 00 00 00 00 00

   broadcast key

wlp2s0b1: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 64:70:02:df:4a:76 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2860-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: Cancelling authentication timeout

wlp2s0b1: State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

wlp2s0b1: Radio work 'sme-connect'@0x6ee020 done in 0.207651 seconds

wlp2s0b1: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 64:70:02:df:4a:76 completed [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2860-1\x00

nl80211: Set wlp2s0b1 operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

nl80211: Set supplicant port authorized for 64:70:02:df:4a:76

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed - result=SUCCESS

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp2s0b1 operstate=6 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp2s0b1 operstate=6 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 12 BSSID 94:a7:b7:4a:43:75 SSID 'H369A4A4375' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2860-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID 70:9f:2d:9c:44:aa SSID 'H369A9C44AA' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2860-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID 34:4d:ea:9c:ee:38 SSID 'H368N9CEE38' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2860-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 8 BSSID 70:9f:2d:89:67:45 SSID 'H368N896745' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2860-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 9 BSSID 72:9f:2d:9c:44:ab SSID 'KPN Fon' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2860-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 10 BSSID fa:8f:ca:90:a1:66 SSID '' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2860-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 11 BSSID 72:4d:ea:9c:ee:39 SSID 'KPN Fon' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2860-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: Control interface command 'RECONNECT'

```

Is not growing any more.

Strange................... is this something or ............?

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> I changed a setting in my router:

 

GenHeDi ... you'll have to explain that to me because I can't figure out which of TKIP/AES "is selected" in the above. I could probably guess as I can see 'PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP' in the above, which suggests WPA2, and so AES.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khayyam.............I'm so sorry. Last night it looked perfect, I viewed almost two hours of Youtube is several browser windows. The log files did not record anything and everything seemed to go smoothly.

But today, I had to restart my laptop two times before it was able to establish a proper connection. I recorded some info during a endless "try to connect" in Firefox.

```

#ping www.google.nl

PING www.google.nl (64.233.184.94) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 64.233.184.94: icmp_seq=6 ttl=45 time=17.2 ms

^C64 bytes from 64.233.184.94: icmp_seq=7 ttl=45 time=16.9 ms

--- www.google.nl ping statistics ---

7 packets transmitted, 2 received, 71% packet loss, time 15032ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 16.920/17.068/17.217/0.197 ms

```

I executed a couple of times wpa_cli reconnect and also  ifconfig wlp2s0b1 down/up >>> no result.

```

#time iw event -f

wlp2s0b1: del station 64:70:02:df:4a:76

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): deauth 30:10:b3:0e:6b:20 -> 64:70:02:df:4a:76 reason 3: Deauthenticated because sending station is leaving (or has left) the IBSS or ESS [frame: c0 00 00 00 64 70 02 df 4a 76 30 10 b3 0e 6b 20 64 70 02 df 4a 76 00 00 03 00]

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): disconnected (local request)

phy #0: regulatory domain change: set to world roaming by the wireless core upon initialization request

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): scan started

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): scan finished: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 5180 5200 5220 5240 5745 5765 5785 5805 5825, "Network-647002df4a76" ""

wlp2s0b1: new station 64:70:02:df:4a:76

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): auth 64:70:02:df:4a:76 -> 30:10:b3:0e:6b:20 status: 0: Successful [frame: b0 00 40 01 30 10 b3 0e 6b 20 64 70 02 df 4a 76 64 70 02 df 4a 76 f0 04 00 00 02 00 00 00]

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): assoc 64:70:02:df:4a:76 -> 30:10:b3:0e:6b:20 status: 0: Successful [frame: 10 00 40 01 30 10 b3 0e 6b 20 64 70 02 df 4a 76 64 70 02 df 4a 76 00 05 31 04 00 00 05 c0 01 08 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 86 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 dd 09 00 03 7f 01 01 00 00 ff 7f dd 0a 00 03 7f 04 01 00 06 00 40 00]

wlp2s0b1 (phy #0): connected to 64:70:02:df:4a:76

^C

real    10m3.195s

user    0m0.000s

sys     0m0.000s

```

```

#less /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log

TRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2870-1\x00

nl80211: Set wlp2s0b1 operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

nl80211: Set supplicant port authorized for 64:70:02:df:4a:76

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed - result=SUCCESS

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp2s0b1 operstate=6 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp2s0b1 operstate=6 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 8 BSSID 94:a7:b7:4a:43:75 SSID 'H369A4A4375' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2870-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 9 BSSID 70:9f:2d:9c:44:aa SSID 'H369A9C44AA' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2870-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 11 BSSID 70:9f:2d:89:67:45 SSID 'H368N896745' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2870-1\x00

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 12 BSSID 72:9f:2d:9c:44:ab SSID 'KPN Fon' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2870-1\x00

/var/log/wpa_supplicant.log lines 1852-1895/1895 (END)

```

I'm lost, I really thought I had discovered something.

I order to try to answer your question. I can imagine that it seems complicated. Therefore I copied a part of the description of the help menu:

 *Quote:*   

> WPA/WPA2 - Personal
> 
> Version -  You can select one of following versions,
> 
>     Automatic - Select WPA-PSK or WPA2-PSK automatically based on the wireless station's capability and request.
> ...

 

First, the AES option was selected in the Encryption menu. Then I changed that setting to the Automatic option.

So both settings (WPA/WPA2 version and Encryption) are set to automatic.

I think this is the moment to give the broadcom-sta driver a chance.

```

# emerge -av net-wireless/broadcom-sta

# rmmod b43

# rmmod ssb

# modprobe wl

```

Is the way to go?

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> I think this is the moment to give the broadcom-sta driver a chance. Is the way to go?

 

GenHeDi ... before you do that, I just noticed that there are two versions of sys-firmware/b43-firmware both of which are keyworded ~arch. I hadn't asked to see 'emerge --info' so I'm not sure which of these you may have keyworded (and incidentally the wiki states you'd needed firmware, and that b43 would be the prefered driver if supported by the chipset ... which I think we're established yours does). So, before we give up on b43 please provide the version of b43-firmware, and look in dmesg for it being loaded. It might also be worth providing the output of 'grep FIRMWARE /usr/src/linux/.config'.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khayyam........... excuse for responding so late. It was quite busy at my daily work.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.2.26 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 4.1.12-gentoo20151220_2030 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.12-gentoo20151220_2030-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4200M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3966384 total,    615024 free

KiB Swap:   11899900 total,  11899828 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 30 Jan 2016 17:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs clean-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gt4 iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="nl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

```

grep FIRMWARE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_FIRMWARE is not set

```

```
Part of dmesg:

[   13.675637] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[   13.835336] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

[   13.875386] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   13.903133] b43-phy0: Broadcom 43228 WLAN found (core revision 30)

[   13.903517] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 9, Type 4 (N), Revision 16

[   13.903526] b43-phy0: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, ID 0x2057, Revision 9, Version 1

[   13.903974] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PMNL ]

[   13.949199] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[   13.959044] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: renamed from eth0

[   13.996028] b43 bcma0:1 wlp2s0b1: renamed from wlan0

[   14.111319] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops i915_audio_component_bind_ops [i915])

[   14.306391] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

```

```

emerge -s b43-firmware

  

[ Results for search key : b43-firmware ]

Searching...

*  sys-firmware/b43-firmware

      Latest version available: 6.30.163.46

      Latest version installed: 6.30.163.46

      Size of files: 7,505 KiB

      Homepage:      http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

      Description:   broadcom firmware for b43 LP PHY and >=linux-3.2

      License:       Broadcom

[ Applications found : 1 ]

```

----------

## GenHeDi

Hello khayyam....... are you still available to help me out?

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> Hello khayyam....... are you still available to help me out?

 

GenHeDi ... yes, sorry about that, sometimes I get so many topic reply notifications occasionally one might get overlooked.

OK, looking at the above dmesg I don't see any firmware loading, there is nothing from b43-phy0 prior to that?

Actually, I'm throughly confused now, because the linux wireless page for b43 states that you need to "emerge b43-fwcutter and then follow the instructions below". If this is the case then what is the purpose of sys-firmware/b43-firmware. net-wireless/b43-fwcutter states "firmware tool for Broadcom 43xx based wireless network devices", and yours is a BCM43228, which the above liked page shows as a supported device. So, perhaps what you need to do is use net-wireless/b43-fwcutter in place of sys-firmware/b43-firmware, then again, the URL provided for sys-firmware/b43-firmware points to the above page ... so clearly something doesn't make sense.

Perhaps someone who's using b43, and has the same chipset, or understands what purpose these packages serve might chime in.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khayyam....... great that you are still supporting me.

Is it an option to get in contact with guys of the linux wireless page for b43?

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> khayyam....... great that you are still supporting me.

 

GenHeDi ... np, you're welcome.

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> Is it an option to get in contact with guys of the linux wireless page for b43?

 

Probably via their mailing list, yes. A shorter route would be to check out their instructions (on the above linked page) and see what b43-fwcutter provides as output ... it may in fact be what's bundled as sys-firmware/b43-firmware ... at least then we might know. There may even be a more recent version of the firmware from broadcom.

If you haven't already then I would search the forum for (recent) posts related to b43, someone surely has this chipset, and is using this driver, so perhaps some clues there.

You might also try sys-firmware/b43-firmware-5.100.138 both a keyworded ~arch but the older version may not cause the issues you're experiencing.

I'm fairly sure the issue is with the firmware (though, actually, I'm not even sure if its getting loaded) ... so focus there. You could, as the page suggests, try the alternate driver wl.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khayyam....... according to b43 website I have to emerge b43-fwcutter. This the response of my system: 

```

emerge -s b43-fwcutter

  

[ Results for search key : b43-fwcutter ]

Searching...

*  net-wireless/b43-fwcutter

      Latest version available: 019

      Latest version installed: 019

      Size of files: 46 KiB

      Homepage:      http://bues.ch/b43/fwcutter

      Description:   Firmware Tool for Broadcom 43xx based wireless network devices using the mac80211 wireless stack

      License:       GPL-2

[ Applications found : 1 ]

```

----------

## GenHeDi

khayyam....... 

 *Quote:*   

> I'm fairly sure the issue is with the firmware (though, actually, I'm not even sure if its getting loaded) ... so focus there. 

 

How can I dig into this topic?

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   I'm fairly sure the issue is with the firmware (though, actually, I'm not even sure if its getting loaded) ... so focus there.  
> 
> How can I dig into this topic?

 

GenHeDi ... I asked above re what dmesg shows in terms of firmware loading ... the output provided didn't show any firmware loading (which it should). So, take a closer look at dmesg, and whatever is doing the module/firmware loading (probably udev), and what is enabled/disabled re firmware in the kernel.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khay......sorry for the confusion. I will have look in dmesg as soon as possible.

----------

## GenHeDi

khay......I had a proper look at my dmesg. Stuff below are the only lines related to the Broadcom:

```
[   14.658039] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   15.069476] b43-phy0: Broadcom 43228 WLAN found (core revision 30)

[   15.069901] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 9, Type 4 (N), Revision 16

[   15.069911] b43-phy0: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, ID 0x2057, Revision 9, Version 1

[   15.070372] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PMNL ]

[   15.177286] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[   15.182891] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[   15.182893] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[   15.262415] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[   15.382194] b43 bcma0:1 wlp2s0b1: renamed from wlan0

[   16.559482] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   16.559483] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   16.559485] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   16.559487] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   16.559489] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   16.559490] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   16.559492] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   16.559494] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   16.559496] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   16.559497] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   16.559498] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[   18.393669] EXT4-fs (sdb5): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   18.607196] Adding 11899900k swap on /dev/sdb9.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:11899900k 

[   18.683943] EXT4-fs (sdb2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   21.354014] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 784.2 (2012-08-15 21:35:19)

[   22.066111] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   22.066445] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0b1: link is not ready

[   24.558012] wlp2s0b1: authenticate with 64:70:02:df:4a:76

[   24.737882] wlp2s0b1: send auth to 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (try 1/3)

[   24.947947] wlp2s0b1: send auth to 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (try 2/3)

[   24.949449] wlp2s0b1: authenticated

[   24.957960] wlp2s0b1: associate with 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (try 1/3)

[   24.961466] wlp2s0b1: RX AssocResp from 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=5)

[   24.961855] wlp2s0b1: associated

[   24.961874] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0b1: link becomes ready
```

The line 

```
[   21.354014] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 784.2 (2012-08-15 21:35:19)
```

 is the only line in my dmesg mentioning "firmware".

I also did:

```
cat .config | grep FIRMWARE

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_FIRMWARE is not set
```

and

```
cat .config | grep B43

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_BCMA=y

CONFIG_B43_SSB=y

CONFIG_B43_BUSES_BCMA_AND_SSB=y

# CONFIG_B43_BUSES_BCMA is not set

# CONFIG_B43_BUSES_SSB is not set

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_B43_SDIO is not set

CONFIG_B43_BCMA_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_G=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_N=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_LP=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_HT=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

# CONFIG_B43_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_B43LEGACY=m

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_HWRNG=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO_MODE is not set

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

```

----------

## GenHeDi

khay......I also managed to dig this up:

```
##### module infos ######################

[b43]

filename:       /lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko

firmware:       b43/ucode9.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode5.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode16_mimo.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode15.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode14.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode13.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode11.fw

license:        GPL

author:         Rafał Miłecki

author:         Gábor Stefanik

author:         Michael Buesch

author:         Stefano Brivio

author:         Martin Langer

description:    Broadcom B43 wireless driver

depends:        ssb,bcma,pcmcia,mac80211,led-class,cfg80211

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.1.15-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload modversions 

parm:           bad_frames_preempt:enable(1) / disable(0) Bad Frames Preemption (int)

parm:           fwpostfix:Postfix for the .fw files to load. (string)

parm:           hwpctl:Enable hardware-side power control (default off) (int)

parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (int)

parm:           hwtkip:Enable hardware tkip. (int)

parm:           qos:Enable QOS support (default on) (int)

parm:           btcoex:Enable Bluetooth coexistence (default on) (int)

parm:           verbose:Log message verbosity: 0=error, 1=warn, 2=info(default), 3=debug (int)

parm:           pio:Use PIO accesses by default: 0=DMA, 1=PIO (int)

parm:           allhwsupport:Enable support for all hardware (even it if overlaps with the brcmsmac driver) (int)

[mac80211]

filename:       /lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

license:        GPL

description:    IEEE 802.11 subsystem

depends:        cfg80211

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.1.15-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload modversions 

parm:           max_nullfunc_tries:Maximum nullfunc tx tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)

parm:           max_probe_tries:Maximum probe tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)

parm:           beacon_loss_count:Number of beacon intervals before we decide beacon was lost. (int)

parm:           probe_wait_ms:Maximum time(ms) to wait for probe response before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)

parm:           ieee80211_default_rc_algo:Default rate control algorithm for mac80211 to use (charp)

[cfg80211]

filename:       /lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

description:    wireless configuration support

license:        GPL

author:         Johannes Berg

depends:        rfkill

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.1.15-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload modversions 

parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)

parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)

[ssb]

filename:       /lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/ssb/ssb.ko

license:        GPL

description:    Sonics Silicon Backplane driver

depends:        pcmcia

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.1.15-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload modversions 

[bcma]

filename:       /lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/bcma/bcma.ko

license:        GPL

description:    Broadcom's specific AMBA driver

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.1.15-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload modversions 

##### module parameters #################

[b43]

allhwsupport: 1

bad_frames_preempt: 0

btcoex: 1

hwpctl: 0

hwtkip: 0

nohwcrypt: 1

pio: 0

qos: 1

verbose: 2

[mac80211]

beacon_loss_count: 7

ieee80211_default_rc_algo: minstrel_ht

max_nullfunc_tries: 2

max_probe_tries: 5

probe_wait_ms: 500

[cfg80211]

cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz: N

ieee80211_regdom: 00
```

----------

## GenHeDi

Hello khayyam....... are you still available to help me out?

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> Hello khayyam....... are you still available to help me out?

 

hey ... yes, so the firmware is loaded, however, from a brief search of the forum I see others with b43 using, or suggesting the use of, net-wireless/b43-fwcutter ... did you try this?

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khay......

 *Quote:*   

> I see others with b43 using, or suggesting the use of, net-wireless/b43-fwcutter ... did you try this?

 

nope not yet.

What is the best way to do this? Just emerge it?

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> What is the best way to do this? Just emerge it?

 

GenHeDi ... yes, and follow the instructions ... you will need to download the firmware from broadcom and 'cut' it (producing the firmware files as output). I think the linux wireless wiki page (linked above) has instructions, or they will be under /usr/share/doc/b43-fwcutter-*

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khay...... I installed everything according to the website "http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/#other_distros".

Although 

```
emerge b43-fwcutter
```

installs the "b43-fwcutter-019" version.

Therefore I decided to install also the  "broadcom-wl-6.30.163.46.wl_apsta.o" version instead of the "broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux/wl_apsta.o" version.

I am only able to modprobe the b43 module and this one needs the bcma module.

I am not able to modprobe the wl or the brcmsmac module:

```
modprobe wl

modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found.
```

A look in dmesg learns that the same lines appear as shown above.

----------

## GenHeDi

khay...... It is worse as before.

I see no improvement, the connection is as unstable as before.

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> khay...... It is worse as before. I see no improvement, the connection is as unstable as before.

 

GenHeDi ... I'm not sure what else to suggest, have you done a detailed search (trying to find someone with the same chipset and issue, regardless of distribution)? There may others with the same problem, and a possible solution.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khay......  I did a test with Kubuntu 14.4 LTS and Windows 7 on same laptop (with USB harddrives), result:

- Windows 7 > no problem at all;

- Kubuntu > also worse.

Kubuntu uses the wl module.

I tried to find some info over the time:

- https://wiki.debian.org/wl#issues

- http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers

 *Quote:*   

> If your connection drops every so often some users have suggested to set IPv6 to Ignore. Just go to Network Manager (The network icon on the top panel). Click on it then select Edit Settings. Then go to the Wireless connection you are using, select it. Now go to the last Tab in there that mentions IPv6 Settings. In the Method field select Ignore.

 

This the result up till now. The IPv6 thing I did not test up till now.

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> The IPv6 thing I did not test up till now.

 

GenHeDi ... I'll check the links later, just wanted to show how to disable ipv6 ...

```
enable_ipv6_wlp2s0b1="false"
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khay...... 

 *Quote:*   

> how to disable ipv6 ...
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net:	
> 
> enable_ipv6_wlp2s0b1="false"	
> ...

 

I added the line to my 'net" config file, but after a reboot it seems that the IPv6 is still available (see part of dmesg):

```
[   21.233916] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 784.2 (2012-08-15 21:35:19)

[   21.940240] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   21.940539] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0b1: link is not ready

[   24.397936] wlp2s0b1: authenticate with 64:70:02:df:4a:76

[   24.577725] wlp2s0b1: send auth to 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (try 1/3)

[   24.579240] wlp2s0b1: authenticated

[   24.587595] wlp2s0b1: associate with 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (try 1/3)

[   24.590263] wlp2s0b1: RX AssocResp from 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[   24.590627] wlp2s0b1: associated

[   24.590646] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0b1: link becomes ready
```

Did I miss something?

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> Did I miss something?

 

GenHeDi ... no, though do you have ipv6 as a module or builtin? Also, please provide the output of 'ip a' (after the interface is brought up).

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khay...... 

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ctr                     3487  1

ccm                     6878  1

ipv6                  263213  28

binfmt_misc             6054  1

snd_hda_codec_idt      43411  1

..........

```

and

```
ip a

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: enp0s25: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 14:58:d0:01:cd:99 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: wlp2s0b1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 30:10:b3:0e:6b:20 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.101/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global wlp2s0b1

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::b529:63c7:2f8e:e075/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
```

----------

## khayyam

GenHeDi ... I guess udev is autoloading this module ... add the following:

```
alias net-pf-10 off
```

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khay......  I uncommented the concerning line in the /etc/modprobe.d/aliases.conf file.

dmesg shows following:

```
[   20.412976] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 784.2 (2012-08-15 21:35:19)

[   23.576933] wlp2s0b1: authenticate with 64:70:02:df:4a:76

[   23.756790] wlp2s0b1: send auth to 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (try 1/3)

[   23.759008] wlp2s0b1: authenticated

[   23.766659] wlp2s0b1: associate with 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (try 1/3)

[   23.775682] wlp2s0b1: RX AssocResp from 64:70:02:df:4a:76 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[   23.776095] wlp2s0b1: associated
```

That looks better, thanks.

I will follow up in order to see what effect this modification will have.

best .... GenHeDi

----------

## GenHeDi

khay...... The connection is wore as before, no improvement.

I also discovered a new kind of problem. When I make a ssh -Y connection with another linux computer, my wireless crashes completely.

A reboot is necessary in order to get things working again.

After google-ing a bit, I discovered I'm not the only one.

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=207008

My Gentoo installation uses the b43 driver and freezes completely when starting a ssh session, very hard to get things running again.

My Ubuntu installation uses the wl driver and during a ssh session the connection is very worse.

This whole broadcom story is getting a pain in the but.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

some guys just swap out the wifi card in notebooks because of chipset issues

I just had the pleasure to upgrade hardware on a new notebook. even today the wifi card is stille exchangeable and uses the same formfactor. the price is also not that much.

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> I also discovered a new kind of problem. When I make a ssh -Y connection with another linux computer, my wireless crashes completely. A reboot is necessary in order to get things working again.

 

GenHeDi ... as you, and it seems the Arch user linked above, are using 4.x series kernels, and as the linked kernel bug suggests this was introduced >3.14 you might want to build =gentoo-sources-3.14.58-r1, or some earlier kernel, and see if both the hang is avoided, and network throughput is more stable.

For various reasons I'm still using 3.13.11-ck, and personally avoid upgrading to a major release until I'm fairly sure all the kinks are worked out ... and that can take some time. I'd advise anyone to avoid 4.1.15 (which seems to be what people get as the 'stable' package currently) and use the 3.x series (if you can find one without some issue or other).

I perhaps should have suggested this at the outset, though in my defense I probably didn't as I have some vague recollection of there being wireless issues introduced somewhere around 3.14. So, should 3.14.58 prove to be equally troublesome you might then opt for 3.12.52-r1.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khay......  excuse for late response, busy with cutting firewood for some days.

I emerged the sources of 3.14.58-gentoo-r1, and generated a default kernel .config by executing make defconfig. My challenge at this moment is to come up with a kernel .config file which contains the necessary settings. I tried configdiff and vimdiff and was overwhelmed by the output. Is there better way to filter out the necessary settings?

I compared the 3.14.58 .config (default) with my tweaked 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 .config.

best ...... GenHeDi

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> I emerged the sources of 3.14.58-gentoo-r1, and generated a default kernel .config by executing make defconfig. My challenge at this moment is to come up with a kernel .config file which contains the necessary settings. I tried configdiff and vimdiff and was overwhelmed by the output. Is there better way to filter out the necessary settings?

 

GenHeDi ... not automatically, no. I generally advise against such things but you could do the following: copy the .config from 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 into 3.14.58-gentoo-r1 and run 'make oldconfig'. This will prompt you to select [y]es, [n]o, [m]odule for the differences in kconfig (you can select the default, just hit return), and should produce a usable .config for 3.14.58. The problem (and why I often advise against it) is you can't be 100% sure of consistency, and there is always a risk you enable features that are causing the issue (less likely, but none the less its probably best to point that out).

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khay...... excuse for late response, run into some serious upgrading issues. But not related to this topic.

I had to learn to make an overlay for a specific package including a patch for a ./configure file.

It was difficult, but I succeeded at the end. Learned a lot about ebuilds last week   :Very Happy: 

Now I have the opportunity to dig into this topic again. Keep you posted.

best ... GenHeDi

----------

## GenHeDi

khay......  still struggling to get kernel 3.14.58 up and running with my settings.

It is kind of running but my wireless device is not detected.

ip link shows no wireless, there is no wlp2s0b1 shown.

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> ip link shows no wireless, there is no wlp2s0b1 shown.

 

GenHeDi ... check 'make menuconfig' and see the driver is enabled, also look in dmesg for the module loading, and any mention of firmware.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khay...... problem is unfortunately not simple as that.

At the end, in order to get a proper kernel .config I put my existing 4.1.15 .config into the 3.14.58 directory.

Executed make olddefconfig and crossed my fingers during make menuconfig and the building process.

No problems occurred, but .................

After modprobe b43, lsmod shows the b43 module and all the other necessary modules.

```
 ls /sys/class/net  
```

 shows only 

```
enp0s25  lo  
```

and my wlp2s0b1 is not shown.

I can remember that during an upgrade from kernel 3.17.8 to 3.18.11 the name of that device changed from wlp2s0 to wlp2s0b1.

At that moment I had to change some items in /etc/init.d. 

Due to a flaw in my memory, I cannot recall the way how I discovered this name change.

Bottom-line: Kernel 3.14.58 is up and running, needed modules are available, no wireless device (In other words, cannot trace something like wlp2s0) found.

I have to double check if b43 module is load after boot.

----------

## GenHeDi

khay......  did double check.

b43 module is not loaded after boot.

How can I activate and check my boot.log because I see something "wlp2........." flashing by during boot process.

best.... GenHeDi

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> b43 module is not loaded after boot.

 

GenHeDi ... and what happens if you run 'modprobe b43'?

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> How can I activate and check my boot.log because I see something "wlp2........." flashing by during boot process.

 

You mean for openrc? You can set rc_logger="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and then view /var/log/rc.log. Otherwise you should see the boot process in dmesg.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

khay...... right after boot up

```
lsmod | grep b43
```

no results

modprobe b43 > no error messages

after the modprobe, a new lsmod shows:

```
lsmod | grep b43

b43                   361917  0

mac80211              279132  1 b43

cfg80211              194206  2 b43,mac80211

ssb                    41832  1 b43

bcma                   30947  1 b43

led_class               3969  2 b43,hid_sony

pcmcia                 29339  3 b43,ssb,pata_pcmcia
```

During the boot of 3.14.58 rc.log shows:

```
* Starting dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp2s0b1

 *   ERROR: interface wlp2s0b1 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlp2s0b1 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp2s0b1 would not start

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]
```

During the boot of 4.1.15 rc.log shows:

```
 * Starting dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp2s0b1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp2s0b1 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp2s0b1 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp2s0b1 has started, but is inactive

 * WARNING: netmount will start when net.wlp2s0b1 has started

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]
```

----------

## khayyam

GenHeDi ...

you didn't say if after modprobing the interface is available, and net.wlp2s0b1 starts. If it does then it's simply a matter of having /etc/conf.d/modules load it prior to 'net'.

```
modules_3="${modules_3} b43"

#module_b43_args_3=""
```

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

Khay.......sorry for lack of information.

But the interface is not available after modprobe, at least as far as I know. As mentioned before, I don't know how to check or where to look in order to find an available interface.

Only place I know is /sys/class/net/

Best.........GenHeDi

----------

## GenHeDi

Khay.......Great news!!!!!!

Today I compiled the 4.4.6. kernel and I'm able to ssh into my other computer without any problem!!!  :Shocked: 

I can start several graphical applications at same time without any trouble.

Also wpa log file keeps same size (up till now   :Very Happy:  )

```
tail /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp2s0b1 operstate=6 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

random: Got 6/8 bytes from /dev/random

random: Got 2/2 bytes from /dev/random

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID fc:c8:97:8c:d3:c5 SSID 'H220N8CD3C5' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID 70:9f:2d:9c:44:aa SSID 'H369A9C44AA' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 70:9f:2d:89:67:45 SSID 'H368N896745' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID 72:9f:2d:9c:44:ab SSID 'KPN Fon' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

wlp2s0b1: BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID 52:c8:97:8c:d3:c6 SSID 'KPN Fon' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age
```

I'm becoming (very cautious) happy.

Keep you posted.

Best.........GenHeDi

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> Khay.......Great news!!!!!!

 

GenHeDi ... I see I'd missed your previous post, sometimes I notice that I don't get a topic reply notification (though, admittedly, sometimes I miss the post because the notification is buried under other similar mails). Anyhow, good, hopefully it stays that way.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

Khay.......

I see some weird stuff in my wpa_supplicant.log

```

wlp2s0b1: Selecting BSS from priority group 5

wlp2s0b1: 0: 34:4d:ea:9c:ee:38 ssid='H368N9CEE38' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-66 freq=2422  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 1: 70:9f:2d:89:67:45 ssid='H368N896745' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-68 freq=2422  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 2: fc:c8:97:8c:d3:c5 ssid='H220N8CD3C5' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-77 freq=2462  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 3: 70:9f:2d:9c:44:aa ssid='H369A9C44AA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411 level=-78 freq=2412  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 4: 38:b1:db:2e:4a:04 ssid='Ziggo1C04E' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-78 freq=2437  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 5: 3a:b1:db:2e:4a:05 ssid='Ziggo' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-79 freq=2437 

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 6: 94:a7:b7:4a:43:75 ssid='H369A4A4375' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411 level=-79 freq=2452  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 7: 64:70:02:df:4a:76 ssid='Network-647002df4a76' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-52 freq=2427  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - blacklisted (count=1 limit=0)

wlp2s0b1: 8: 72:4d:ea:9c:ee:39 ssid='KPN Fon' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401 level=-66 freq=2422 

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 9: fa:8f:ca:90:a1:66 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x421 level=-70 freq=2412 

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID not known

wlp2s0b1: 10: 72:9f:2d:9c:44:ab ssid='KPN Fon' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1401 level=-71 freq=2412 

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 11: 52:c8:97:8c:d3:c6 ssid='KPN Fon' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401 level=-78 freq=2462 

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 64:70:02:df:4a:76 from blacklist (clear)

wlp2s0b1: Selecting BSS from priority group 5

wlp2s0b1: 0: 34:4d:ea:9c:ee:38 ssid='H368N9CEE38' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-66 freq=2422  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 1: 70:9f:2d:89:67:45 ssid='H368N896745' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-68 freq=2422  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 2: fc:c8:97:8c:d3:c5 ssid='H220N8CD3C5' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-77 freq=2462  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 3: 70:9f:2d:9c:44:aa ssid='H369A9C44AA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411 level=-78 freq=2412  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 4: 38:b1:db:2e:4a:04 ssid='Ziggo1C04E' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-78 freq=2437  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 5: 3a:b1:db:2e:4a:05 ssid='Ziggo' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-79 freq=2437 

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 6: 94:a7:b7:4a:43:75 ssid='H369A4A4375' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411 level=-79 freq=2452  wps

wlp2s0b1:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0b1: 7: 64:70:02:df:4a:76 ssid='Network-647002df4a76' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-52 freq=2427  wps

wlp2s0b1:    selected based on RSN IE

wlp2s0b1:    selected BSS 64:70:02:df:4a:76 ssid='Network-647002df4a76'

wlp2s0b1: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  selected: 64:70:02:df:4a:76  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  ssid=0x6ee990  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp2s0b1: Request association with 64:70:02:df:4a:76

```

The 64:70:02:df:4a:76 ssid='Network-647002df4a76'  is my router, why was is blacklisted?

I discovered that my mobile phone has sometimes trouble in having a stable connection with my router. After selecting "forget ssid='KPN Fon' " the connection is way better.

In order to test this on my Gentoo machine, how can I tell wpa supplicant to forget all the other mentioned ssid's except mine?

For the rest it is working great.

Best.........GenHeDi

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> The 64:70:02:df:4a:76 ssid='Network-647002df4a76'  is my router, why was is blacklisted?

 

GenHeDi ... don't worry, the blacklist is cleared, probably quicker than you can say 'blacklist'. What's happening is that a scan is performed and a list of AP's gathered, wpa_supplicant then has to decide which AP to attempt to associate (there may be more than one with the same SSID, or listed in a network block but not found, there may be 100's of AP's found and that list needs parsing for BSSID/ESSID), so processing this takes time (though in the milliseconds) and there is a timeout, which when reached the process is put on hold until further data is processed. That is what you are seeing, and no doubt further down in the log you see the handshake and the association. You can help wpa_supplicant by providing hints (and/or blacklisting ... though that is a bit more effort).

```
network={

  ssid="Network-647002df4a76"

  bssid=64:70:02:df:4a:76

  frequency=2427

  proto=RSN

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  group=CCMP TKIP

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP 

  auth_alg=OPEN

  priority=90

}
```

BTW ... you have a TP-Link wireless router :)

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> I discovered that my mobile phone has sometimes trouble in having a stable connection with my router. After selecting "forget ssid='KPN Fon' " the connection is way better.

 

It could be that 'KPN Fon' is on the same, or an adjacent, channel, has an antenna booster, or is physically close to your AP, or client(s). It's radio ... radio is prone to interference. Its also been warm, and heat also effects RF equipment. Some combination of these (as it needn't be caused by one) can cause the sort of issue you describe. 

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> In order to test this on my Gentoo machine, how can I tell wpa supplicant to forget all the other mentioned ssid's except mine?

 

There is 'wpa_cli blacklist <bssid>' but that would require wpa_supplicant started (and so already doing its stuff) in order to initiate. You could however start wpa_supplicant without a network block and then add bssid's to blacklist, and then assoc, via wpa_cli. Also, though I'm not sure it'd make any difference, you could add these AP's as network{} blocks in wpa_supplicant conf with the 'disabled=1' parameter. Anyhow, there is no --blacklist switch that I know of.

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> For the rest it is working great.

 

ok, good.

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

Khay.....Thanks.

How do you know that I have a TP-link? 

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> How do you know that I have a TP-link? 

 

GenHeDi ... it's certainly not psychism ... so probably the first three fields in the MAC address ;)

best ... khay

----------

## GenHeDi

Khay.....nice!!!

Learned a new trick.

Up till now the connection is working good enough for me. So I would like to thank you a lot for your patience and great support.

Looking forward to meet you again in another topic!!

For me, this thread is closed.

Thanks and cheers.

best...GenHeDi

----------

## robartist

Good morning

I just wanted to mention something to you regarding this issue.

I have an HP Stream 11. Running windows 10 and I had problems with the wifi dropping.

It has a broadcom wifi.

I discovered that several people have had the same problem and that some have solved it be DEselecting power saving mode on the driver - this is under windows 10 obviously.

I did that and my problems went away.

I am not sure if you have access to advanced options on the driver for the broadcome under linux/gentoo as I know nothing about these things.

However, my own interest in this is that I am about to abandon windows 10 and move over to either chrome os or gentoo and hence I want my broadcom wifi to work. So am interested in any solutions. I have tried chrome os as a live usb and have issues with the wifi dropping and hence wondered if it was the same problem of power saving mode kicking in. Bizarrely, when the wifi is working it seems better than under windows 10 in that it has a stronger signal strength looking at the bars on the display.

All the best

----------

## khayyam

 *robartist wrote:*   

> However, my own interest in this is that I am about to abandon windows 10 and move over to either chrome os or gentoo and hence I want my broadcom wifi to work. So am interested in any solutions. I have tried chrome os as a live usb and have issues with the wifi dropping and hence wondered if it was the same problem of power saving mode kicking in.

 

robartist ... it should be as simple as 'iw dev <interface> set power_save off'.

 *robartist wrote:*   

> Bizarrely, when the wifi is working it seems better than under windows 10 in that it has a stronger signal strength looking at the bars on the display.

 

Higher tx rates translate into tighter packed frames, and so a greater chance of one of those frames being missed (so an error). The 802.11 layer has a machanism for dealing with this, it will lower the tx rate. I'm not sure about the broadcom drivers, if they use NL80211/CFG80211 or not, or how well they cope with such things ... I generally stick to better supported cards/chipsets ... note that if your card is mini-pcie you can always swap it for some other card.

best ... khay

----------

